# How long is too long on HGH?



## transcend2007 (Sep 21, 2013)

I have been thinking about the question, how long is too long on HGH?

I started back in in 01/11 when I started my hrt program and in a few months will be coming up on 3 years of consecutive hgh use.

My recent blood test showed my 1GF-1 level to be at 428 and that is from taking 4iu's of rips through the end of August.

I am curious if there is anyone here who has taken hgh a longer time and what the general consensus is for length of time to take hgh.

I honestly believe I'll be taking testosterone for the rest of my life and I had been thinking about taking hgh as well.

I am very interested to hear your feedback!


----------



## goodfella (Sep 21, 2013)

How the results been over that period?


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey Good, that's a very good question.  I can tell you I have transformed my body from where I was 3 years ago.  However, I am not sure how much of that was from the test and how much was from the gh.  I was not someone that cycled in my youth so I don't really know how to answer your question.

I will say since starting T4 recently I feel leaner.  I am going to keep running that for sure!



goodfella said:


> How the results been over that period?


----------



## RustyShackelford (Sep 22, 2013)

transcend2007 said:


> Hey Good, that's a very good question.  I can tell you I have transformed my body from where I was 3 years ago.  However, I am not sure how much of that was from the test and how much was from the gh.  I was not someone that cycled in my youth so I don't really know how to answer your question.
> 
> I will say since starting T4 recently I feel leaner.  I am going to keep running that for sure!



How much T4 are you running at 4IU?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 22, 2013)

RustyShackelford said:


> How much T4 are you running at 4IU?



I'll answer that as you could say I'm working with trans. I'm just about 100% positive that he's taking 100mcg's/ed on an empty stomach. Trans has another thread going on the board and in the thread he's asking guys for advice on how to run it. I found that the majority of guys that I have spoken to  gave me the 100mcg's ed with as little as possible in the belly.
Human grade T4 is so affordable that there is really no reason to run T4 from a RC company. Not one.  I also found that the men I asked said T4 was the way to go over T3. I haven't gotten around to asking this one member on another board that is known as a guru of sorts when it comes to GH, slin and thyroid. Zomb says that T3, without question is the best rout. I'll get at him.
Trans has also recently made the change to Serostim after running rips for a long while. Trans asked me if I thought it was possible to notice/feel his body change after only 7 days on seros. My experience was like his. I could actually see the change. I believe trans is and may be to a to a greater degree than I did as he is shedding a bathtub full of water after ditching the rips.
I've read other guys saying they too experienced change shortly after starting Pharm grade GH. I've spoken to several guys and read posts by many more that say it takes on average 4-6 months before changes are noticeable.


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey Ben, you're absolutely right!  I am running T4 and its the shlt.  I am leaner in just one week no question about it.  And, seros are awesome!

My question on this thread is how long can we run gh (or how long is too long)?  The reason I was asking is my wife is getting started in just over a week and she ask me.

I did not know the answer.  To be honest I planned on running it permanently.

But, I am still interested in the original question.  How long is it safe to run gh?





biggerben692000 said:


> I'll answer that as you could say I'm working with trans. I'm just about 100% positive that he's taking 100mcg's/ed on an empty stomach. Trans has another thread going on the board and in the thread he's asking guys for advice on how to run it. I found that the majority of guys that I have spoken to  gave me the 100mcg's ed with as little as possible in the belly.
> Human grade T4 is so affordable that there is really no reason to run T4 from a RC company. Not one.  I also found that the men I asked said T4 was the way to go over T3. I haven't gotten around to asking this one member on another board that is known as a guru of sorts when it comes to GH, slin and thyroid. Zomb says that T3, without question is the best rout. I'll get at him.
> Trans has also recently made the change to Serostim after running rips for a long while. Trans asked me if I thought it was possible to notice/feel his body change after only 7 days on seros. My experience was like his. I could actually see the change. I believe trans is and may be to a to a greater degree than I did as he is shedding a bathtub full of water after ditching the rips.
> I've read other guys saying they too experienced change shortly after starting Pharm grade GH. I've spoken to several guys and read posts by many more that say it takes on average 4-6 months before changes are noticeable.


----------



## DarksideSix (Sep 22, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> I'll answer that as you could say I'm working with trans. I'm just about 100% positive that he's taking 100mcg's/ed on an empty stomach. Trans has another thread going on the board and in the thread he's asking guys for advice on how to run it. I found that the majority of guys that I have spoken to  gave me the 100mcg's ed with as little as possible in the belly.
> Human grade T4 is so affordable that there is really no reason to run T4 from a RC company. Not one.  I also found that the men I asked said T4 was the way to go over T3. I haven't gotten around to asking this one member on another board that is known as a guru of sorts when it comes to GH, slin and thyroid. Zomb says that T3, without question is the best rout. I'll get at him.
> Trans has also recently made the change to Serostim after running rips for a long while. Trans asked me if I thought it was possible to notice/feel his body change after only 7 days on seros. My experience was like his. I could actually see the change. I believe trans is and may be to a to a greater degree than I did as he is shedding a bathtub full of water after ditching the rips.
> I've read other guys saying they too experienced change shortly after starting Pharm grade GH. I've spoken to several guys and read posts by many more that say it takes on average 4-6 months before changes are noticeable.



where the hell do you get human grade T4???


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 22, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> where the hell do you get human grade T4???



Aurapharm...


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 22, 2013)

been on for almost 4 years and no t sure how long I will be but so far so good


----------



## graniteman (Sep 22, 2013)

Good basic info here  http://www.hgh.org/    I run t4 also, big debate on t3 v t4 but from what i understand t4 converts to t3 and not vica versa so t4 is the way to go. helps with lethargy also. From what i've read , im no expert, long term low dose, 2iu's pharm grade, use is no problem, that's with 5 on 2 off. i also take a week or 2 off every 6 months to let the system recover. It's the high dose long term that produces issues from what i have gathered


----------



## Azog (Sep 22, 2013)

graniteman said:


> Good basic info here  http://www.hgh.org/    I run t4 also, big debate on t3 v t4 but from what i understand t4 converts to t3 and not vica versa so t4 is the way to go. helps with lethargy also. From what i've read , im no expert, long term low dose, 2iu's pharm grade, use is no problem, that's with 5 on 2 off. i also take a week or 2 off every 6 months to let the system recover. It's the high dose long term that produces issues from what i have gathered



What sort of issues would you expect from a "high dose long term" protocol?


----------



## juuced (Sep 23, 2013)

good post good question trans.

I was planning on running my 1.5 iu per day forever.   or at least until I can get some solid evedence not to.

I heard that high doses is bad cause it can enlarge the organs like the heart.


----------



## graniteman (Sep 24, 2013)

Azog said:


> What sort of issues would you expect from a "high dose long term" protocol?



Like juuced said, there's really no long term studies on hgh , period. But it's thought in medical circles enlarged heart, liver, kidney damage, you can become insulin resistant or sensitive,  I personally think this is with large doses. Running 2-4 iu's doesn't bother me , i just make sure to rest my system  5 on  2 off with a week or 2 off every 6 months


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 24, 2013)

graniteman said:


> Like juuced said, there's really no long term studies on hgh , period. But it's thought in medical circles enlarged heart, liver, kidney damage, you can become insulin resistant or sensitive,  I personally think this is with large doses. Running 2-4 iu's doesn't bother me , i just make sure to rest my system  5 on  2 off with a week or 2 off every 6 months



Sup gman? I think there may be studies as there is medication to combat visceral fat that is scripted to hiv patients that are also scripted up to 18iu'/ed of serostim. Serono came up with egrifta. High dose gh like you said, gman can enlarge organs and I understand that much of the gh/slin gut is from visceral fat build up.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 24, 2013)

transcend2007 said:


> Hey Ben, you're absolutely right!  I am running T4 and its the shlt.  I am leaner in just one week no question about it.  And, seros are awesome!
> 
> My question on this thread is how long can we run gh (or how long is too long)?  The reason I was asking is my wife is getting started in just over a week and she ask me.
> 
> ...



I wanted to chime in with something but I also know that my answer to your question could be looked at as biased.


----------



## graniteman (Sep 24, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> Sup gman? I think there may be studies as there is medication to combat visceral fat that is scripted to hiv patients that are also scripted up to 18iu'/ed of serostim. Serono came up with egrifta. High dose gh like you said, gman can enlarge organs and I understand that much of the gh/slin gut is from visceral fat build up.



Yo Ben, How you been? Yes, these guys get mega doses, I don't know how they handle it unless they get painkillers also. That's some aching joints right there.  Im not 100% but I think the medical concern is the fat build up around the liver. Seros are def great fat shedding. Adding anavar makes it melt off


----------

